# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Correct Handrail height and offset from stairs...

## Billy22Bob

Does anyone have a link for the best dimensions to use for external stairs?
here's a link to my current Q's AB&C... http://members.ozemail.com.au/~stuar...radeDesign.gif
b22b

----------


## cherub65

A = min 300 mm but in line with first nose
B = don't understand
C = 865 mm to 1000 mm 
Dont understand B as i think its not necessary measurement, as your rail on the stairs is normally lower (865 mm) it lines up differently with your landing (1000 mm)

----------


## Billy22Bob

Tah - went for 950

----------


## ausdesign

Handrail on stairs 865 above the nose of the tread.

----------


## danielhobby

hi are you wanting to know how far you can go along landing before handrail must be 1000mm above surface(transition from stair865/nose to 1000/landing balustrade?)If i umderstand you correctly its 500 mm.

----------

